
Six Reasons the Blanket Octopus Is My Favorite Cephalopod - alikim
https://jellybiologist.com/2019/06/24/six-reasons-the-blanket-octopus-is-my-favorite-cephalopod/
======
andrewflnr
The one in the last video looks like it's swimming by flapping its arms.
That's pretty nuts if it's not just for show.

Edit: if you like floofy cephalopods, you might enjoy this video of a dumbo
octopus and some goofball scientists:
[https://youtu.be/GlvGCTpp1tM](https://youtu.be/GlvGCTpp1tM)

------
baldeagle
I feel like this is one Oatmeal comic away from internet fame. I can't think
of any other source of viral Cephalopod memes. That is where I learned all
about Tardigrades and Mantis Shrimp.

~~~
andrewflnr
I'm a little sad mimic octopuses didn't take off as a meme.
[https://xkcd.com/928/](https://xkcd.com/928/) I still think they have great
potential.

